# Poacher shot dead after his gang kill elephant



## Luddly Neddite

*Kenya: Poacher shot dead after his gang killed an elephant*

NAIROBI, Kenya (AP) — Wildlife rangers killed an armed poacher in a shootout after he and others infiltrated a private ranch and shot dead an elephant, Kenya Wildlife Service said Tuesday.


A rifle and bullets were recovered at the scene of the shootout in Choke Ranch in Kenya's south, and the surviving poachers fled before they could cut off the elephant tusks, the service said.

Human rights groups have accused wildlife rangers of executing suspects. A report released by the Muslims for Human Rights group last year accused some rangers of executing suspected poachers to cover their involvement with them.

The years 2011, 2012 and 2013 witnessed the highest levels of poaching since a poaching crisis in the 1980s, the service said.

Poaching declined last year with 164 elephants and 35 rhinos killed, down from 302 elephants and 59 rhinos killed in 2013. Officials attributed the decline partially to stiffer penalties adopted last year for those involved in the illegal wildlife business.

I recently saw that poachers will be killed on sight. 

Fine with me. Mow them down. Shoot every single one of them. 

Sadly, these people have very few choices about making a living. Nonetheless, we can't stand by while they wipe out entire species.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Some good news!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
    The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.


----------



## skye

BRAVO!


----------



## Mr. H.

The world is better off without one less poacher, and worse off with one less elephant.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## sealybobo

skye said:


> BRAVO!



There are billions of humans and only thousands of elephants. I would find out where he lives and keep track of his friends and family. Kill them too. Or torture them to find out who he's working with.

I believe Israel fucks with suicide bombers families and so Palestinians don't do suicide bombs because they don't want their parents house leveled.

Sometimes I care more about bear dogs tigers elephants than I do humans. They are innocent.


----------



## skye

Yes..... animals are innocent! ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex.

Good, humans have a choice animals do not. Wipe out the poachers.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland? 

Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.


----------



## martybegan

No tears from me over the deaths of the poachers.

However poaching will continue to be a problem until the root cause is eliminated, which is the still present demand for ivory, that has no legal source except for grandfathered supplies and items. 

The overall ban encourages poaching. A regulated trade using harvests from older non viable animals would allow for a legal outlet of Ivory, which would reduce the demand from poachers.


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.


That's not what happened in yellowstone when we got rid of the wolves. The park went to shit.  And paradises in america turned to deserts when we got rid of the beaver.  Maybe in a 100,000 years yellowstone will be alright but we shouldn't be fucking with the order of things.

I know life would continue without the elephant but it wouldn't be as good. Humans are a parasite.

Let's get rid of every cow pig deer and chicken and see what new species will rise to replace them.

Or let's cut the human population in half and see the planet will be a much better place.


----------



## martybegan

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happened in yellowstone when we got rid of the wolves. The park went to shit.  And paradises in america turned to deserts when we got rid of the beaver.  Maybe in a 100,000 years yellowstone will be alright but we shouldn't be fucking with the order of things.
> 
> I know life would continue without the elephant but it wouldn't be as good. Humans are a parasite.
> 
> Let's get rid of every cow pig deer and chicken and see what new species will rise to replace them.
> 
> Or let's cut the human population in half and see the planet will be a much better place.
Click to expand...


You are one sick fuck.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happened in yellowstone when we got rid of the wolves. The park went to shit.  And paradises in america turned to deserts when we got rid of the beaver.  Maybe in a 100,000 years yellowstone will be alright but we shouldn't be fucking with the order of things.
> 
> I know life would continue without the elephant but it wouldn't be as good. Humans are a parasite.
> 
> Let's get rid of every cow pig deer and chicken and see what new species will rise to replace them.
> 
> Or let's cut the human population in half and see the planet will be a much better place.
Click to expand...


In a 100k years I seriously doubt Yellowstone will even be there. Supervolcano underneath Yellowstone  is already way overdo for a supereruption.  Wont be a planet killer, but the northern hempishere is gonna have a bad time of it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happened in yellowstone when we got rid of the wolves. The park went to shit.  And paradises in america turned to deserts when we got rid of the beaver.  Maybe in a 100,000 years yellowstone will be alright but we shouldn't be fucking with the order of things.
> 
> I know life would continue without the elephant but it wouldn't be as good. Humans are a parasite.
> 
> Let's get rid of every cow pig deer and chicken and see what new species will rise to replace them.
> 
> Or let's cut the human population in half and see the planet will be a much better place.
Click to expand...


It's beyond dispute the planet and every other species would be much better off if humans went extinct. But since that's not likely to happen anytime soon it's pointless to mention. But humans causing others to go extinct isn't. We do that often. But here we are, doing just fine anyway.


----------



## jon_berzerk

good


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or let's cut the human population in half and see the planet will be a much better place.
Click to expand...


You volunteering, if you don't lead by example none of us will follow.


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happened in yellowstone when we got rid of the wolves. The park went to shit.  And paradises in america turned to deserts when we got rid of the beaver.  Maybe in a 100,000 years yellowstone will be alright but we shouldn't be fucking with the order of things.
> 
> I know life would continue without the elephant but it wouldn't be as good. Humans are a parasite.
> 
> Let's get rid of every cow pig deer and chicken and see what new species will rise to replace them.
> 
> Or let's cut the human population in half and see the planet will be a much better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's beyond dispute the planet and every other species would be much better off if humans went extinct. But since that's not likely to happen anytime soon it's pointless to mention. But humans causing others to go extinct isn't. We do that often. But here we are, doing just fine anyway.
Click to expand...


We could be doing better. And some of the things were doing could kill us too. Global warming killing polar bears might end up doing us in.  All the cows crammed shoulder to shoulder farting methane might cause global warming or ruin the ozone or cause grrenhose gas.  You know what I'm saying.

I get what you are saying though. I don't like it but I get it.


----------



## Papageorgio

If law enforcement gets into a shootout or are defending themselves from criminals and the criminal dies, I'm okay with it.

Here in the United States many of the people will side with the criminals.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or let's cut the human population in half and see the planet will be a much better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You volunteering, if you don't lead by example none of us will follow.
Click to expand...


I'm not having any kids so I already went first. If you already breeder its too late. Fix your kids so they can't breed then you will have done your part.  I have two nephews so I don't need to contribute. My family contributed enough.  And black men who have 4 kids from 4 different women have contributed too much.  The Africans who are poaching elephants need to be fixed if they can't feed themselves.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

sealybobo said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happened in yellowstone when we got rid of the wolves. The park went to shit.  And paradises in america turned to deserts when we got rid of the beaver.  Maybe in a 100,000 years yellowstone will be alright but we shouldn't be fucking with the order of things.
> 
> I know life would continue without the elephant but it wouldn't be as good. Humans are a parasite.
> 
> Let's get rid of every cow pig deer and chicken and see what new species will rise to replace them.
> 
> Or let's cut the human population in half and see the planet will be a much better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's beyond dispute the planet and every other species would be much better off if humans went extinct. But since that's not likely to happen anytime soon it's pointless to mention. But humans causing others to go extinct isn't. We do that often. But here we are, doing just fine anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could be doing better. And some of the things were doing could kill us too. Global warming killing polar bears might end up doing us in.  All the cows crammed shoulder to shoulder farting methane might cause global warming or ruin the ozone or cause grrenhose gas.  You know what I'm saying.
> 
> I get what you are saying though. I don't like it but I get it.
Click to expand...


I'd prefer being able to walk home late at night from a friend's party in Alaska without worrying about being eaten by a polar bear. Similarly, I'd like to be able to go diving without fear of encountering a big damned fish regarding me as a snack. Does the balance of life depend on these things? Yes. Can Nature adapt to their absence? Yes, as it has all along.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Australia ecosystem didn't roll over and die when Tasmanian Tigers went extinct, nor did it when Cane Toads and domestic Cats were introduced. It suffered in that native species had difficulties, but Nature adapted just fine.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Kenya: Poacher shot dead after his gang killed an elephant*
> 
> NAIROBI, Kenya (AP) — Wildlife rangers killed an armed poacher in a shootout after he and others infiltrated a private ranch and shot dead an elephant, Kenya Wildlife Service said Tuesday.
> 
> 
> A rifle and bullets were recovered at the scene of the shootout in Choke Ranch in Kenya's south, and the surviving poachers fled before they could cut off the elephant tusks, the service said.
> 
> Human rights groups have accused wildlife rangers of executing suspects. A report released by the Muslims for Human Rights group last year accused some rangers of executing suspected poachers to cover their involvement with them.
> 
> The years 2011, 2012 and 2013 witnessed the highest levels of poaching since a poaching crisis in the 1980s, the service said.
> 
> Poaching declined last year with 164 elephants and 35 rhinos killed, down from 302 elephants and 59 rhinos killed in 2013. Officials attributed the decline partially to stiffer penalties adopted last year for those involved in the illegal wildlife business.
> 
> I recently saw that poachers will be killed on sight.
> 
> Fine with me. Mow them down. Shoot every single one of them.
> 
> Sadly, these people have very few choices about making a living. Nonetheless, we can't stand by while they wipe out entire species.



I agree with Luddy....

wow


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happened in yellowstone when we got rid of the wolves. The park went to shit.  And paradises in america turned to deserts when we got rid of the beaver.  Maybe in a 100,000 years yellowstone will be alright but we shouldn't be fucking with the order of things.
> 
> I know life would continue without the elephant but it wouldn't be as good. Humans are a parasite.
> 
> Let's get rid of every cow pig deer and chicken and see what new species will rise to replace them.
> 
> Or let's cut the human population in half and see the planet will be a much better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's beyond dispute the planet and every other species would be much better off if humans went extinct. But since that's not likely to happen anytime soon it's pointless to mention. But humans causing others to go extinct isn't. We do that often. But here we are, doing just fine anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could be doing better. And some of the things were doing could kill us too. Global warming killing polar bears might end up doing us in.  All the cows crammed shoulder to shoulder farting methane might cause global warming or ruin the ozone or cause grrenhose gas.  You know what I'm saying.
> 
> I get what you are saying though. I don't like it but I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd prefer being able to walk home late at night from a friend's party in Alaska without worrying about being eaten by a polar bear. Similarly, I'd like to be able to go diving without fear of encountering a big damned fish regarding me as a snack. Does the balance of life depend on these things? Yes. Can Nature adapt to their absence? Yes, as it has all along.
Click to expand...

I hear the oceans are being over fished. People will starve.  The planet will be fine but we might not be.

I guess I don't want to be the cause of sharks going extinct and I'm not sure them being gone would be OK for us. I've seen shows where one thing being absent upset the food chain and that could be bad for us.  

Plus what's the point of diving if you don't see any fish whale or sharks?


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> Australia ecosystem didn't roll over and die when Tasmanian Tigers went extinct, nor did it when Cane Toads and domestic Cats were introduced. It suffered in that native species had difficulties, but Nature adapted just fine.



The frightening reality is, like them or not, sharks play a crucial role on this planet. Remove sharks from the oceans and we are tampering with our primary food and air sources.

Sharks keep our largest and most important ecosystem healthy. Our existence, in part, is dependent upon theirs. Sharks have sat atop the oceans’ food chain, keeping our seas healthy for 450 million years. They are a critical component in an ecosystem that provides 1/3 of our world with food, produces more oxygen than all the rainforests combined, removes half of the atmosphere’s manmade carbon dioxide (greenhouse gas), and controls our planet’s temperature and weather.

*The shark’s critical role*
As the apex predators of the oceans, the role of sharks is to keep other marine life in healthy balance and to regulate the oceans. Remove sharks and that balance is seriously upset. Studies are already indicating that regional elimination of sharks can cause disastrous effects including the collapse of fisheries and the death of coral reefs.


----------



## sealybobo

Just because we've been ok with all the species that have gone extinct on our watch, doesn't mean it'll be ok if any animal disappears.  Sure the planet and cockroaches will be fine but maybe not humans.  Do we want to test it?  Why not like we do with god and say it's better to be safe than sorry and so we believe, why not stop being the assholes of the planet, just in case?

One study in the U.S. indicates that the elimination of sharks resulted in the destruction of the shellfish industry in waters off the mid-Atlantic states of the United States, due to the unchecked population growth of cow-nose rays, whose mainstay is scallops. Other studies in Belize have shown reef systems falling into extreme decline when the sharks have been overfished, destroying an entire ecosystem. The downstream effects are frightening: the spike in grouper population (thanks to the elimination of sharks) resulted in a decimation of the parrotfish population, who could no longer perform their important role: keeping the coral algae-free.


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what happened in yellowstone when we got rid of the wolves. The park went to shit.  And paradises in america turned to deserts when we got rid of the beaver.  Maybe in a 100,000 years yellowstone will be alright but we shouldn't be fucking with the order of things.
> 
> I know life would continue without the elephant but it wouldn't be as good. Humans are a parasite.
> 
> Let's get rid of every cow pig deer and chicken and see what new species will rise to replace them.
> 
> Or let's cut the human population in half and see the planet will be a much better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's beyond dispute the planet and every other species would be much better off if humans went extinct. But since that's not likely to happen anytime soon it's pointless to mention. But humans causing others to go extinct isn't. We do that often. But here we are, doing just fine anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We could be doing better. And some of the things were doing could kill us too. Global warming killing polar bears might end up doing us in.  All the cows crammed shoulder to shoulder farting methane might cause global warming or ruin the ozone or cause grrenhose gas.  You know what I'm saying.
> 
> I get what you are saying though. I don't like it but I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd prefer being able to walk home late at night from a friend's party in Alaska without worrying about being eaten by a polar bear. Similarly, I'd like to be able to go diving without fear of encountering a big damned fish regarding me as a snack. Does the balance of life depend on these things? Yes. Can Nature adapt to their absence? Yes, as it has all along.
Click to expand...


I'd prefer you stay out of the woods at night in alaska and don't scooba dive if it means keeping the sharks and polar bear around.  

We don't hear how the elimination of sharks might impact our best natural defense against global warming. Or how our favorite foods might disappear as a side effect of the extinction of sharks. Or that we could lose more oxygen than is produced by all the trees and jungles in the world combined if we lose our sharks. But we should.


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> Australia ecosystem didn't roll over and die when Tasmanian Tigers went extinct, nor did it when Cane Toads and domestic Cats were introduced. It suffered in that native species had difficulties, but Nature adapted just fine.



Lets dump all our garbage in the ocean!  Why not?  They're only fish right?

Plastic pollution upsetting marine ecosystem say experts - The Hindu


----------



## Esmeralda

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.


You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.


----------



## Esmeralda

If they Kenyan government has warned that poachers will be shot on sight, the government rangers have the right to do just that.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
Click to expand...


Much of the outrage people display over things like this is hypocritical. How many bugs do they step on walking around? Is their outrage dependent upon being able to see the animal, or it being cute and cuddly? Do they eat meat? Do they patronize stores or businesses which exploit animals in some way? Wouldn't that make their whole position utterly worthless?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

I don't, as a rule, like hunting or fishing. But I conceed as a unrepentent omnivore I enjoy eating the flesh of other animals. This means since I'm unwilling to go into Nature and kill a living animal to enduldge this sick and twisted enjoyment I condone someone else doing it. But am forced to accept my position is morally worse than the hunter's. The hunter at least accepts responsibility and takes it upon themself, not forcing another to do it, in order to eat flesh. Whereas I make other people support my doing so. 

Poaching is simply hunting in some illegal way. But if you would condemn poaching, what about hunting legally? Why is your indignation present in one instance but not the other? What difference does it make to the animal what motive the hunter has be it food or profit. Still a dead animal. If that's bad, then all acts leading to a dead animal must also be bad. Can't pick and choose which are acceptable without being a hypocrite.


----------



## Vigilante

Delta4Embassy said:


> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.



Yes, because we can, doesn't mean we should. It is one thing if a species is detrimental to us, LIKE MUSLM TERRORISTS, and we should do everything in our power to eliminate every last one of them, but eradicating a species for it's TUSKS?.... LIVE without IVORY! Besides, as we can see in that video I posted, these are THINKING animals, with HUMAN TENDENCIES, of emotion, devotion, and LOVE.... Please, use your HEART as well as your head when you open your mouth!


----------



## Esmeralda

Delta4Embassy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much of the outrage people display over things like this is hypocritical. How many bugs do they step on walking around? Is their outrage dependent upon being able to see the animal, or it being cute and cuddly? Do they eat meat? Do they patronize stores or businesses which exploit animals in some way? Wouldn't that make their whole position utterly worthless?
Click to expand...

What the fuck are you talking about? He's advocating shooting people, and you are talking about stepping on insects? Are you sane?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vigilante said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because we can, doesn't mean we should. It is one thing if a species is detrimental to us, LIKE MUSLM TERRORISTS, and we should do everything in our power to eliminate every last one of them, but eradicating a species for it's TUSKS?.... LIVE without IVORY! Besides, as we can see in that video I posted, these are THINKING animals, with HUMAN TENDENCIES, of emotion, devotion, and LOVE.... Please, use your HEART as well as your head when you open your mouth!
Click to expand...


Far more to be concerned and worried about about our own government than any terrorist group. At least a terror group's murdering of people is pretty overt and known. But by way of various government policies and practices far more are effected to their detriment than anything all the terror groups on the planet added together have ever done. Knock on wood, but no terror group  yet has nuclear weapons. Not only do supposedly "good" governments have nuclear weapons, but our's remains the only nation in history to use them in anger. Twice.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
Click to expand...


   First of all,whats a deal people?
And second,where did I advocate shooting them?
   In your rush to pull out the race card you've made a fool of yourself yet again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much of the outrage people display over things like this is hypocritical. How many bugs do they step on walking around? Is their outrage dependent upon being able to see the animal, or it being cute and cuddly? Do they eat meat? Do they patronize stores or businesses which exploit animals in some way? Wouldn't that make their whole position utterly worthless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? He's advocating shooting people, and you are talking about stepping on insects? Are you sane?
Click to expand...


   No, it's pretty clear you're the insane one. For I never once advocated shooting anyone.
    WATCH OUT!!! There's a racist behind that tree!!!


----------



## Vigilante

Delta4Embassy said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I support the killing of would-be killers (even of animals) I'm forced to conceed that if a species is faced with extinction by even our species, then that's what's supposed to happen. While our human animal may be the first in the history of this planet to eradicate other species, things go extinct all the time. And that it happened numerous times before ours came along tells me it's part of the natural order. Even if one species causes the extinction of another oh well, that's supposed to happen. As with very large animals like elephants and whales I can't say I see how that's any sadder than when dinosaurs went extinct. But no one (responsible) is proposing we revive the dinosaurs. Really want wild elephants meandering down city streets? Is there benefit to that species coexisting with Man that outweighs such a nuissance as a pack of them tear-assing through farmland?
> 
> Being cute or remarkable is not adequate reason to go out of way protecting given species. Anyone gonna cry if great whites and other "nibbly" sharks went extinct? I get the interconnected nature of the sea and all that, but as a diver who has a much loved brother who's a surfer, I'd be a lot happier if big sharks went bye-bye. Things go extinct routinely, but thigs don't collapse because of it, something else just slides into top position. The world isn't going to end if elephants cease to exist in the wild or tigers do, or whales in the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because we can, doesn't mean we should. It is one thing if a species is detrimental to us, LIKE MUSLM TERRORISTS, and we should do everything in our power to eliminate every last one of them, but eradicating a species for it's TUSKS?.... LIVE without IVORY! Besides, as we can see in that video I posted, these are THINKING animals, with HUMAN TENDENCIES, of emotion, devotion, and LOVE.... Please, use your HEART as well as your head when you open your mouth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Far more to be concerned and worried about about our own government than any terrorist group. At least a terror group's murdering of people is pretty overt and known. But by way of various government policies and practices far more are effected to their detriment than anything all the terror groups on the planet added together have ever done. Knock on wood, but no terror group  yet has nuclear weapons. Not only do supposedly "good" governments have nuclear weapons, but our's remains the only nation in history to use them in anger. Twice.
Click to expand...


After we get rid of the IMMEDIATE PROBLEM of people PHYSICALLY KILLING US, we can concentrate of the subversive scum within our government and their enablers!...No Terror Group, what do you call N.Korea, or for that matter Communist China?...Because we do business with both, and one on a limited basis, means the nut cases won't go completely mad? We are supposedly talking elephants here, let's get back on topic, and take THIS to another thread!


----------



## Esmeralda

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much of the outrage people display over things like this is hypocritical. How many bugs do they step on walking around? Is their outrage dependent upon being able to see the animal, or it being cute and cuddly? Do they eat meat? Do they patronize stores or businesses which exploit animals in some way? Wouldn't that make their whole position utterly worthless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? He's advocating shooting people, and you are talking about stepping on insects? Are you sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty clear you're the insane one. For I never once advocated shooting anyone.
> WATCH OUT!!! There's a racist behind that tree!!!
Click to expand...

It was a typo: real people.

Wow. I'm not insane and I'm not lacking in awareness either. You read a post about shooting poachers and comment on how sweet it is, and then you make a joke about Mexican and Oriental  poachers.  Now you say your intentions are completely innocent and you are not being racist and not advocating shooting people? Really?  If you don't know what you are doing, then you are a complete moron. I mean, who do the fuck do you think you're kidding?  Get real.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
Click to expand...


Sometimes I get mad when I'm fishing and I think about the rules.  I have to pay the government to catch a fucking fish?  How free are we then?  Reminds me of back in England when you'd get killed if they caught you hunting on the kings land.  

What if an American is poor and hungry and wants fish tonight instead of dog food?  

I completely get why we have DNR but sometimes it doesn't make any sense.  At least on the lake I live on there are no DNR.  I don't know why they never come out but they don't.  And the cop on the lake doesn't ask or care about fishing licences.  He only cares about life jackets, are you drunk, do you have a registration etc.  But most of us just catch and release.  I just don't like it that a poor person could get a $100 ticket for trying to eat.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get mad when I'm fishing and I think about the rules.  I have to pay the government to catch a fucking fish?  How free are we then?  Reminds me of back in England when you'd get killed if they caught you hunting on the kings land.
> 
> What if an American is poor and hungry and wants fish tonight instead of dog food?
> 
> I completely get why we have DNR but sometimes it doesn't make any sense.  At least on the lake I live on there are no DNR.  I don't know why they never come out but they don't.  And the cop on the lake doesn't ask or care about fishing licences.  He only cares about life jackets, are you drunk, do you have a registration etc.  But most of us just catch and release.  I just don't like it that a poor person could get a $100 ticket for trying to eat.
Click to expand...

If an American is poor and hungry, he can go to a food bank.  Maybe won't get fresh fish, maybe fish sticks, but food.  People in America don't really have to eat dog food, if they can  manage to make use of the system. Some people, because they are not well mentally, can't manage the system.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much of the outrage people display over things like this is hypocritical. How many bugs do they step on walking around? Is their outrage dependent upon being able to see the animal, or it being cute and cuddly? Do they eat meat? Do they patronize stores or businesses which exploit animals in some way? Wouldn't that make their whole position utterly worthless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? He's advocating shooting people, and you are talking about stepping on insects? Are you sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty clear you're the insane one. For I never once advocated shooting anyone.
> WATCH OUT!!! There's a racist behind that tree!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a typo: real people.
> 
> Wow. I'm not insane and I'm not lacking in awareness either. You read a post about shooting poachers and comment on how sweet it is, and then you make a joke about Mexican and Oriental  poachers.  Now you say your intentions are completely innocent and you are not being racist and not advocating shooting people? Really?  If you don't know what you are doing, then you are a complete moron. I mean, who do the fuck do you think you're kidding?  Get real.
Click to expand...


    The truth is racist?
 And it's no joke,mexicans and orientals are the biggest poachers on the Texas Gulf coast.
    They dont even bring fishing poles,just cast nets. And not only are they keeping undersized fish they are using a net to do it,which is also illegal.
   So go fuck yourself ya skanky ho.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Delta4Embassy said:


> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?



   Numbers.


----------



## Esmeralda

Delta4Embassy said:


> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?


You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms and meant for food, and it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.

An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms; it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.
> 
> An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.
Click to expand...


  You sick fuck!! You're advocating killing black people for killing an animal!


----------



## Esmeralda

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms; it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.
> 
> An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sick fuck!! You're advocating killing black people for killing an animal!
Click to expand...

You are a waste of space.  And on ignore now. People talk about what a jackass you are, and they are right.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Esmeralda said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms and meant for food, and it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.
> 
> An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.
Click to expand...


Didn't we have a bit of disagreement a while back on the morality of laws granting one animal the right to own and exploit another animal?

All life is as deserving of that life as all others. Be it a single-celled something or a blue whale, size doesn't matter. Either it's all sacrosanct, or none of it is.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms; it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.
> 
> An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sick fuck!! You're advocating killing black people for killing an animal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a waste of space.  And on ignore now. People talk about what a jackass you are, and they are right.
Click to expand...


  Only people like you think I'm an asshole...which is my intent.
Nice to know I'm making a difference.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical. 

I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.


----------



## Esmeralda

Delta4Embassy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms and meant for food, and it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.
> 
> An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't we have a bit of disagreement a while back on the morality of laws granting one animal the right to own and exploit another animal?
> 
> All life is as deserving of that life as all others. Be it a single-celled something or a blue whale, size doesn't matter. Either it's all sacrosanct, or none of it is.
Click to expand...

We didn't have an disagreement about it. I wouldn't even bother to entertain the idea that a single celled something or other was equal to a whale. That's ludicrous and not even worth discussing.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get mad when I'm fishing and I think about the rules.  I have to pay the government to catch a fucking fish?  How free are we then?  Reminds me of back in England when you'd get killed if they caught you hunting on the kings land.
> 
> What if an American is poor and hungry and wants fish tonight instead of dog food?
> 
> I completely get why we have DNR but sometimes it doesn't make any sense.  At least on the lake I live on there are no DNR.  I don't know why they never come out but they don't.  And the cop on the lake doesn't ask or care about fishing licences.  He only cares about life jackets, are you drunk, do you have a registration etc.  But most of us just catch and release.  I just don't like it that a poor person could get a $100 ticket for trying to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an American is poor and hungry, he can go to a food bank.  Maybe won't get fresh fish, maybe fish sticks, but food.  People in America don't really have to eat dog food, if they can  manage to make use of the system. Some people, because they are not well mentally, can't manage the system.
Click to expand...


My foreign friend who's lived all over the world and country says metro Detroit sucks as far as transportation goes.  If you don't have a car or friends to drive you around in metro detroit you are screwed.  We need a bus so that a person that lives where I live can walk to a bus stop and take buses to get anywhere they need to get.  Even if they have to make several stops or make transfers along the way.  It may take you a couple hours to get a half hour away but it would be nice if we had a bus system.  I think they are debating it now.  In fact I think a bus from my city to Detroit got voted down because they didn't want it to bring in poor people from the city.  That's stupid.  No one is coming via bus to rob, murder and steal.  If they get on a bus they probably are coming to work.

But I understand the buses aren't profitable?  No doubt they are subsodized.  

Another thing they can use is Uber.  Do you have that where you live?  I guess what would cost $30 by cab only costs $10 via uber.


----------



## Esmeralda

Delta4Embassy said:


> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.


So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Esmeralda said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms and meant for food, and it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.
> 
> An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't we have a bit of disagreement a while back on the morality of laws granting one animal the right to own and exploit another animal?
> 
> All life is as deserving of that life as all others. Be it a single-celled something or a blue whale, size doesn't matter. Either it's all sacrosanct, or none of it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We didn't have an disagreement about it. I wouldn't even bother to entertain the idea that a single celled something or other was equal to a whale. That's ludicrous and not even worth discussing.
Click to expand...


Should look up paradox of the heap then. If a thousand grains of sand is a "heap of sand" what's a 999 grain pile called? If a blue whale's more deserving of life and our protection but a single-celled critter isn't, how many cells are required before we regard it like we do the whale?


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms and meant for food, and it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.
> 
> An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't we have a bit of disagreement a while back on the morality of laws granting one animal the right to own and exploit another animal?
> 
> All life is as deserving of that life as all others. Be it a single-celled something or a blue whale, size doesn't matter. Either it's all sacrosanct, or none of it is.
Click to expand...


No we have a food chain and some animals are lower on that food chain than others.  If you want to eradicate the rat or mouse I wouldn't complain as much as if you wanted to kill all the sharks.  

And even the rat serves a purpose.  They feed the snakes and hawks and eagles.  Keep fucking with elephants and polar bears and the rat could become a delicacy along with your dog and cat.  LOL.


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get mad when I'm fishing and I think about the rules.  I have to pay the government to catch a fucking fish?  How free are we then?  Reminds me of back in England when you'd get killed if they caught you hunting on the kings land.
> 
> What if an American is poor and hungry and wants fish tonight instead of dog food?
> 
> I completely get why we have DNR but sometimes it doesn't make any sense.  At least on the lake I live on there are no DNR.  I don't know why they never come out but they don't.  And the cop on the lake doesn't ask or care about fishing licences.  He only cares about life jackets, are you drunk, do you have a registration etc.  But most of us just catch and release.  I just don't like it that a poor person could get a $100 ticket for trying to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an American is poor and hungry, he can go to a food bank.  Maybe won't get fresh fish, maybe fish sticks, but food.  People in America don't really have to eat dog food, if they can  manage to make use of the system. Some people, because they are not well mentally, can't manage the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My foreign friend who's lived all over the world and country says metro Detroit sucks as far as transportation goes.  If you don't have a car or friends to drive you around in metro detroit you are screwed.  We need a bus so that a person that lives where I live can walk to a bus stop and take buses to get anywhere they need to get.  Even if they have to make several stops or make transfers along the way.  It may take you a couple hours to get a half hour away but it would be nice if we had a bus system.  I think they are debating it now.  In fact I think a bus from my city to Detroit got voted down because they didn't want it to bring in poor people from the city.  That's stupid.  No one is coming via bus to rob, murder and steal.  If they get on a bus they probably are coming to work.
> 
> But I understand the buses aren't profitable?  No doubt they are subsodized.
> 
> Another thing they can use is Uber.  Do you have that where you live?  I guess what would cost $30 by cab only costs $10 via uber.
Click to expand...

What's an uber?  Where I live there is no public transportation at all: none.  And what point are you trying to make?


----------



## Esmeralda

Delta4Embassy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms and meant for food, and it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.
> 
> An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't we have a bit of disagreement a while back on the morality of laws granting one animal the right to own and exploit another animal?
> 
> All life is as deserving of that life as all others. Be it a single-celled something or a blue whale, size doesn't matter. Either it's all sacrosanct, or none of it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We didn't have an disagreement about it. I wouldn't even bother to entertain the idea that a single celled something or other was equal to a whale. That's ludicrous and not even worth discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should look up paradox of the heap then. If a thousand grains of sand is a "heap of sand" what's a 999 grain pile called? If a blue whale's more deserving of life and our protection but a single-celled critter isn't, how many cells are required before we regard it like we do the whale?
Click to expand...

You need help.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
Click to expand...


Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.  

Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Esmeralda said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
Click to expand...


Isn't about liking or not liking things but acknowledging all life has as much right to go on living as all others. If you would be against the harvesting of whales, what about wars involving your own species? Do you oppose all wars just as you do killing a whale? If so why is killing your own species acceptable to you, but killing another species isn't? If you don't support wars, or killing whales why is killing creatures you don't like as with cockroaches and spiders ok but others aren't? Don't spiders and cockroaches play some role in the interconnectivity of all species?


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get mad when I'm fishing and I think about the rules.  I have to pay the government to catch a fucking fish?  How free are we then?  Reminds me of back in England when you'd get killed if they caught you hunting on the kings land.
> 
> What if an American is poor and hungry and wants fish tonight instead of dog food?
> 
> I completely get why we have DNR but sometimes it doesn't make any sense.  At least on the lake I live on there are no DNR.  I don't know why they never come out but they don't.  And the cop on the lake doesn't ask or care about fishing licences.  He only cares about life jackets, are you drunk, do you have a registration etc.  But most of us just catch and release.  I just don't like it that a poor person could get a $100 ticket for trying to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an American is poor and hungry, he can go to a food bank.  Maybe won't get fresh fish, maybe fish sticks, but food.  People in America don't really have to eat dog food, if they can  manage to make use of the system. Some people, because they are not well mentally, can't manage the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My foreign friend who's lived all over the world and country says metro Detroit sucks as far as transportation goes.  If you don't have a car or friends to drive you around in metro detroit you are screwed.  We need a bus so that a person that lives where I live can walk to a bus stop and take buses to get anywhere they need to get.  Even if they have to make several stops or make transfers along the way.  It may take you a couple hours to get a half hour away but it would be nice if we had a bus system.  I think they are debating it now.  In fact I think a bus from my city to Detroit got voted down because they didn't want it to bring in poor people from the city.  That's stupid.  No one is coming via bus to rob, murder and steal.  If they get on a bus they probably are coming to work.
> 
> But I understand the buses aren't profitable?  No doubt they are subsodized.
> 
> Another thing they can use is Uber.  Do you have that where you live?  I guess what would cost $30 by cab only costs $10 via uber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's an uber?  Where I live there is no public transportation at all: none.  And what point are you trying to make?
Click to expand...


You just said people can go to food banks.  I don't know where one is in my area but I do live on a lake and in the Great Lakes State of Michigan.  I bet a lot of people who are broke and out of work and hungry might catch and eat a fish even if they don't have a fishing licence.  And they are too proud to go to a food bank.  Plus they need a fish to go with that corn and powdered mash potatoes or raman noodles.  LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get mad when I'm fishing and I think about the rules.  I have to pay the government to catch a fucking fish?  How free are we then?  Reminds me of back in England when you'd get killed if they caught you hunting on the kings land.
> 
> What if an American is poor and hungry and wants fish tonight instead of dog food?
> 
> I completely get why we have DNR but sometimes it doesn't make any sense.  At least on the lake I live on there are no DNR.  I don't know why they never come out but they don't.  And the cop on the lake doesn't ask or care about fishing licences.  He only cares about life jackets, are you drunk, do you have a registration etc.  But most of us just catch and release.  I just don't like it that a poor person could get a $100 ticket for trying to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an American is poor and hungry, he can go to a food bank.  Maybe won't get fresh fish, maybe fish sticks, but food.  People in America don't really have to eat dog food, if they can  manage to make use of the system. Some people, because they are not well mentally, can't manage the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My foreign friend who's lived all over the world and country says metro Detroit sucks as far as transportation goes.  If you don't have a car or friends to drive you around in metro detroit you are screwed.  We need a bus so that a person that lives where I live can walk to a bus stop and take buses to get anywhere they need to get.  Even if they have to make several stops or make transfers along the way.  It may take you a couple hours to get a half hour away but it would be nice if we had a bus system.  I think they are debating it now.  In fact I think a bus from my city to Detroit got voted down because they didn't want it to bring in poor people from the city.  That's stupid.  No one is coming via bus to rob, murder and steal.  If they get on a bus they probably are coming to work.
> 
> But I understand the buses aren't profitable?  No doubt they are subsodized.
> 
> Another thing they can use is Uber.  Do you have that where you live?  I guess what would cost $30 by cab only costs $10 via uber.
Click to expand...


   When I was a kid and lived in the burbs the buses didnt go out that far.
I rode my bike to work 25 miles each way until I saved enough to move closer to work and the bus system.
  Problem solved.


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
Click to expand...

Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't about liking or not liking things but acknowledging all life has as much right to go on living as all others. If you would be against the harvesting of whales, what about wars involving your own species? Do you oppose all wars just as you do killing a whale? If so why is killing your own species acceptable to you, but killing another species isn't? If you don't support wars, or killing whales why is killing creatures you don't like as with cockroaches and spiders ok but others aren't? Don't spiders and cockroaches play some role in the interconnectivity of all species?
Click to expand...


We shouldn't kill other humans unless they are threatening us.  And you threatening sharks means you are threatening humans so we should kill you.  lol

This is why we have conservation.  Its ok to shoot deer once a year for 2.5 months, with rules, if you have a licence, and they will only give so many licences to assure the deer population stays healthy.  Are you against conservation?

I think you are just playing devils advocate here.


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get mad when I'm fishing and I think about the rules.  I have to pay the government to catch a fucking fish?  How free are we then?  Reminds me of back in England when you'd get killed if they caught you hunting on the kings land.
> 
> What if an American is poor and hungry and wants fish tonight instead of dog food?
> 
> I completely get why we have DNR but sometimes it doesn't make any sense.  At least on the lake I live on there are no DNR.  I don't know why they never come out but they don't.  And the cop on the lake doesn't ask or care about fishing licences.  He only cares about life jackets, are you drunk, do you have a registration etc.  But most of us just catch and release.  I just don't like it that a poor person could get a $100 ticket for trying to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an American is poor and hungry, he can go to a food bank.  Maybe won't get fresh fish, maybe fish sticks, but food.  People in America don't really have to eat dog food, if they can  manage to make use of the system. Some people, because they are not well mentally, can't manage the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My foreign friend who's lived all over the world and country says metro Detroit sucks as far as transportation goes.  If you don't have a car or friends to drive you around in metro detroit you are screwed.  We need a bus so that a person that lives where I live can walk to a bus stop and take buses to get anywhere they need to get.  Even if they have to make several stops or make transfers along the way.  It may take you a couple hours to get a half hour away but it would be nice if we had a bus system.  I think they are debating it now.  In fact I think a bus from my city to Detroit got voted down because they didn't want it to bring in poor people from the city.  That's stupid.  No one is coming via bus to rob, murder and steal.  If they get on a bus they probably are coming to work.
> 
> But I understand the buses aren't profitable?  No doubt they are subsodized.
> 
> Another thing they can use is Uber.  Do you have that where you live?  I guess what would cost $30 by cab only costs $10 via uber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's an uber?  Where I live there is no public transportation at all: none.  And what point are you trying to make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just said people can go to food banks.  I don't know where one is in my area but I do live on a lake and in the Great Lakes State of Michigan.  I bet a lot of people who are broke and out of work and hungry might catch and eat a fish even if they don't have a fishing licence.  And they are too proud to go to a food bank.  Plus they need a fish to go with that corn and powdered mash potatoes or raman noodles.  LOL
Click to expand...

They are in most urban areas and some rural areas.  They are there, often through churches.  It is not an issue of there not being one but of finding where it is, getting to it, etc. Poor people can use them, but often poor people have limited abilities to figure it out. People who run food banks should do outreach: advertise, reach the people who need them.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Esmeralda said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If poaching elephants is something we can applaud killing the poachers for, what about wholesame industrial-scale hunting and fishing. What the guys on "The Deadliest Catch" catching thousands of individual animals for simply money? They killable? If not, why not. Why is 1 elephant worth a human's life, but thousands of crab or fish isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms and meant for food, and it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.
> 
> An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't we have a bit of disagreement a while back on the morality of laws granting one animal the right to own and exploit another animal?
> 
> All life is as deserving of that life as all others. Be it a single-celled something or a blue whale, size doesn't matter. Either it's all sacrosanct, or none of it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We didn't have an disagreement about it. I wouldn't even bother to entertain the idea that a single celled something or other was equal to a whale. That's ludicrous and not even worth discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should look up paradox of the heap then. If a thousand grains of sand is a "heap of sand" what's a 999 grain pile called? If a blue whale's more deserving of life and our protection but a single-celled critter isn't, how many cells are required before we regard it like we do the whale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help.
Click to expand...


And you need to re-enroll yourself in a school somewhere.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get mad when I'm fishing and I think about the rules.  I have to pay the government to catch a fucking fish?  How free are we then?  Reminds me of back in England when you'd get killed if they caught you hunting on the kings land.
> 
> What if an American is poor and hungry and wants fish tonight instead of dog food?
> 
> I completely get why we have DNR but sometimes it doesn't make any sense.  At least on the lake I live on there are no DNR.  I don't know why they never come out but they don't.  And the cop on the lake doesn't ask or care about fishing licences.  He only cares about life jackets, are you drunk, do you have a registration etc.  But most of us just catch and release.  I just don't like it that a poor person could get a $100 ticket for trying to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an American is poor and hungry, he can go to a food bank.  Maybe won't get fresh fish, maybe fish sticks, but food.  People in America don't really have to eat dog food, if they can  manage to make use of the system. Some people, because they are not well mentally, can't manage the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My foreign friend who's lived all over the world and country says metro Detroit sucks as far as transportation goes.  If you don't have a car or friends to drive you around in metro detroit you are screwed.  We need a bus so that a person that lives where I live can walk to a bus stop and take buses to get anywhere they need to get.  Even if they have to make several stops or make transfers along the way.  It may take you a couple hours to get a half hour away but it would be nice if we had a bus system.  I think they are debating it now.  In fact I think a bus from my city to Detroit got voted down because they didn't want it to bring in poor people from the city.  That's stupid.  No one is coming via bus to rob, murder and steal.  If they get on a bus they probably are coming to work.
> 
> But I understand the buses aren't profitable?  No doubt they are subsodized.
> 
> Another thing they can use is Uber.  Do you have that where you live?  I guess what would cost $30 by cab only costs $10 via uber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid and lived in the burbs the buses didnt go out that far.
> I rode my bike to work 25 miles each way until I saved enough to move closer to work and the bus system.
> Problem solved.
Click to expand...


25 miles each way?  Do you have winters where you live?  I don't believe you went that far.  

Are you trying to get some $ out of us?  lol  Did you hear about this guy in Detroit?  This guy got a new car and $350k for walking 20 miles a day rain sleet or snow.  You rode your bike 50 miles a day?

Detroit s walking man to get 350K lots of advice


----------



## Esmeralda

Delta4Embassy said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges.  Wild animals need to be protected.  That's the bottom line. We are talking about animals that live on wild life lands owned by the Kenyan government. They are not domesticated animals on farms and meant for food, and it is not the same as hunting with a license.  They are not available for hunting, in the same way we are not allowed to hunt whales.
> 
> An elephant worth a human life? If it is the law of the land, then the human needs to obey the law or face the consequences.  The Kenyan government knows what it is doing in protecting its wild life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we have a bit of disagreement a while back on the morality of laws granting one animal the right to own and exploit another animal?
> 
> All life is as deserving of that life as all others. Be it a single-celled something or a blue whale, size doesn't matter. Either it's all sacrosanct, or none of it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We didn't have an disagreement about it. I wouldn't even bother to entertain the idea that a single celled something or other was equal to a whale. That's ludicrous and not even worth discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Should look up paradox of the heap then. If a thousand grains of sand is a "heap of sand" what's a 999 grain pile called? If a blue whale's more deserving of life and our protection but a single-celled critter isn't, how many cells are required before we regard it like we do the whale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you need to re-enroll yourself in a school somewhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Elephants are incredibly intelligent.  I don't have a problem with hunting, when it's done properly, and the animal is shot and killed and not left to suffer.  The problem with these poachers is that they don't even always kill the animals.  They leave them alive to bleed to death and they cut off their tusks.  I just saw a show the other night about poaching rhinos, and they leave them to suffer and bleed to death.  The man in the documentary found two such rhinos.  He managed to save one, but it was too late for the other.  THAT is what my problem is, the cruelty.


----------



## Papageorgio

Esmeralda said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much of the outrage people display over things like this is hypocritical. How many bugs do they step on walking around? Is their outrage dependent upon being able to see the animal, or it being cute and cuddly? Do they eat meat? Do they patronize stores or businesses which exploit animals in some way? Wouldn't that make their whole position utterly worthless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? He's advocating shooting people, and you are talking about stepping on insects? Are you sane?
Click to expand...


Well someone in this thread said if the government warns them that poachers will be shot on site...then so be it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4Embassy

The poacher wasn't shot because he shot an elephant. He was shot because he was armed and threatening the Rangers.


----------



## Esmeralda

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much of the outrage people display over things like this is hypocritical. How many bugs do they step on walking around? Is their outrage dependent upon being able to see the animal, or it being cute and cuddly? Do they eat meat? Do they patronize stores or businesses which exploit animals in some way? Wouldn't that make their whole position utterly worthless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? He's advocating shooting people, and you are talking about stepping on insects? Are you sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well someone in this thread said if the government warns them that poachers will be shot on site...then so be it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Our government is warning people that poachers will be shot on sight?  Where?  Link?


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!!! I hate poachers,matter of fact the Operation game thief number is on my phone.
> The biggest offenders in Texas are Orientals and Mexicans,they'll keep anything.
> I've watched em throw cast nets and keep three inch reds and flounder.
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get mad when I'm fishing and I think about the rules.  I have to pay the government to catch a fucking fish?  How free are we then?  Reminds me of back in England when you'd get killed if they caught you hunting on the kings land.
> 
> What if an American is poor and hungry and wants fish tonight instead of dog food?
> 
> I completely get why we have DNR but sometimes it doesn't make any sense.  At least on the lake I live on there are no DNR.  I don't know why they never come out but they don't.  And the cop on the lake doesn't ask or care about fishing licences.  He only cares about life jackets, are you drunk, do you have a registration etc.  But most of us just catch and release.  I just don't like it that a poor person could get a $100 ticket for trying to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an American is poor and hungry, he can go to a food bank.  Maybe won't get fresh fish, maybe fish sticks, but food.  People in America don't really have to eat dog food, if they can  manage to make use of the system. Some people, because they are not well mentally, can't manage the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My foreign friend who's lived all over the world and country says metro Detroit sucks as far as transportation goes.  If you don't have a car or friends to drive you around in metro detroit you are screwed.  We need a bus so that a person that lives where I live can walk to a bus stop and take buses to get anywhere they need to get.  Even if they have to make several stops or make transfers along the way.  It may take you a couple hours to get a half hour away but it would be nice if we had a bus system.  I think they are debating it now.  In fact I think a bus from my city to Detroit got voted down because they didn't want it to bring in poor people from the city.  That's stupid.  No one is coming via bus to rob, murder and steal.  If they get on a bus they probably are coming to work.
> 
> But I understand the buses aren't profitable?  No doubt they are subsodized.
> 
> Another thing they can use is Uber.  Do you have that where you live?  I guess what would cost $30 by cab only costs $10 via uber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's an uber?  Where I live there is no public transportation at all: none.  And what point are you trying to make?
Click to expand...


Uber is when regular people agree to work for uber and if someone in your area needs a ride, you can either pick them up or pass depending on if you are busy or not.  There are many uber employees out there in Michigan now.  Usually takes less time for them to show up than a cab and they are a lot less expensive.  Just people who don't mind being paid to pick people up and drop them off.  Part time cab drivers, with your own car.  

Uber


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
Click to expand...


Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL


----------



## Delta4Embassy

I have a similar position on spiders and such, long as they're a part of nature, and not my apartment I don't care what they do.  But if say one descends on a strang of web between my eyes  and my monitor about a foot away, I'm gonna have a problem and lethal response to it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating shooting deal people who don't throw back fish?  Obviously because they are not 'white' Americans.   I  know you think this is a joke, but it is a sick one and you are disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I get mad when I'm fishing and I think about the rules.  I have to pay the government to catch a fucking fish?  How free are we then?  Reminds me of back in England when you'd get killed if they caught you hunting on the kings land.
> 
> What if an American is poor and hungry and wants fish tonight instead of dog food?
> 
> I completely get why we have DNR but sometimes it doesn't make any sense.  At least on the lake I live on there are no DNR.  I don't know why they never come out but they don't.  And the cop on the lake doesn't ask or care about fishing licences.  He only cares about life jackets, are you drunk, do you have a registration etc.  But most of us just catch and release.  I just don't like it that a poor person could get a $100 ticket for trying to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If an American is poor and hungry, he can go to a food bank.  Maybe won't get fresh fish, maybe fish sticks, but food.  People in America don't really have to eat dog food, if they can  manage to make use of the system. Some people, because they are not well mentally, can't manage the system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My foreign friend who's lived all over the world and country says metro Detroit sucks as far as transportation goes.  If you don't have a car or friends to drive you around in metro detroit you are screwed.  We need a bus so that a person that lives where I live can walk to a bus stop and take buses to get anywhere they need to get.  Even if they have to make several stops or make transfers along the way.  It may take you a couple hours to get a half hour away but it would be nice if we had a bus system.  I think they are debating it now.  In fact I think a bus from my city to Detroit got voted down because they didn't want it to bring in poor people from the city.  That's stupid.  No one is coming via bus to rob, murder and steal.  If they get on a bus they probably are coming to work.
> 
> But I understand the buses aren't profitable?  No doubt they are subsodized.
> 
> Another thing they can use is Uber.  Do you have that where you live?  I guess what would cost $30 by cab only costs $10 via uber.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid and lived in the burbs the buses didnt go out that far.
> I rode my bike to work 25 miles each way until I saved enough to move closer to work and the bus system.
> Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 25 miles each way?  Do you have winters where you live?  I don't believe you went that far.
> 
> Are you trying to get some $ out of us?  lol  Did you hear about this guy in Detroit?  This guy got a new car and $350k for walking 20 miles a day rain sleet or snow.  You rode your bike 50 miles a day?
> 
> Detroit s walking man to get 350K lots of advice
Click to expand...


  Twenty five miles is nothing when you rode competitively. Hell,a hundred miles in a day is easy.
It took a little over an hour each way.
    And while I do live in Houston and the winters are pretty mild,I did it only long enough to save some cash so I could move closer to my job and the bus system.
   Which of course opened up a whole laundry list of job opportunities.


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL
Click to expand...

Do you assume you must live with vermin in your home?  I live in a high rise apartment building.  There are no vermin in my apartment.  But I have also lived in houses when I lived in the States.  I did not have vermin in my home.  Why do you?


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> I have a similar position on spiders and such, long as they're a part of nature, and not my apartment I don't care what they do.  But if say one descends on a strang of web between my eyes  and my monitor about a foot away, I'm gonna have a problem and lethal response to it.



Lol.  Me too.  I don't like spiders in my house.  Outside they are fine because they aren't in my territory.    My house is MY territory.  Spiders beware!


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you assume you must live with vermin in your home?  I live in a high rise apartment building.  There are no vermin in my apartment.  But I have also lived in houses when I lived in the States.  I did not have vermin in my home.  Why do you?
Click to expand...


I'm sure you have spiders and other bugs in your house.  You just can't avoid that.    They come in the tiniest holes and cracks that you can't even see.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar position on spiders and such, long as they're a part of nature, and not my apartment I don't care what they do.  But if say one descends on a strang of web between my eyes  and my monitor about a foot away, I'm gonna have a problem and lethal response to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Me too.  I don't like spiders in my house.  Outside they are fine because they aren't in my territory.    My house is MY territory.  Spiders beware!
Click to expand...


Bugs are such are supposed to be outside. It's their home, where they evolved, etc. Inside is aritificial and not their home or where they're gonna flourish. Why I'd love to be able to live-capture every little bug and set it outside as I do with beetles or crickets (I'm not in fear of being bitten by) some things like spiders I just kill. Far as I know, all spiders are venomous.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar position on spiders and such, long as they're a part of nature, and not my apartment I don't care what they do.  But if say one descends on a strang of web between my eyes  and my monitor about a foot away, I'm gonna have a problem and lethal response to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  Me too.  I don't like spiders in my house.  Outside they are fine because they aren't in my territory.    My house is MY territory.  Spiders beware!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bugs are such are supposed to be outside. It's their home, where they evolved, etc. Inside is aritificial and not their home or where they're gonna flourish. Why I'd love to be able to live-capture every little bug and set it outside as I do with beetles or crickets (I'm not in fear of being bitten by) some things like spiders I just kill. Far as I know, all spiders are venomous.
Click to expand...


I've tried to save bugs before.  It's a waste of time.  Half the time you end up squishing them.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you assume you must live with vermin in your home?  I live in a high rise apartment building.  There are no vermin in my apartment.  But I have also lived in houses when I lived in the States.  I did not have vermin in my home.  Why do you?
Click to expand...


What about you?  You live in that high rise right?  So there are vermin there.  LOL.

Yes I have found mice, spiders, bugs, even a fucking squirrel walked through my home one day.  It chewed into the laundry vent and came in for the nuts I feed it.  The balzy bastard.  But I love them so much I don't care.  I have squirrels that eat out of my hand now.  One takes a peanut and puts it in his mouth and then demands another one with its little paws.  He leans into my doorwall without fear and I could easily squash him or her if I wanted but they are my pets.  I use to have a dog but I won't have another animal I have to take care of 24/7.  I feed these squirrel and then when I'm done I tell them to go away.  So much fun.

You live in a high rise?  Oh lade day.  LOL.  Republican I'm assuming?


----------



## Desperado

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Kenya: Poacher shot dead after his gang killed an elephant*


Great no loss, this should happen each and every time.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you assume you must live with vermin in your home?  I live in a high rise apartment building.  There are no vermin in my apartment.  But I have also lived in houses when I lived in the States.  I did not have vermin in my home.  Why do you?
Click to expand...


You have bugs in your mouth every time you take a drink of water.  

10 Microorganisms You Can Find in Drinking Water - Listverse


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you assume you must live with vermin in your home?  I live in a high rise apartment building.  There are no vermin in my apartment.  But I have also lived in houses when I lived in the States.  I did not have vermin in my home.  Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about you?  You live in that high rise right?  So there are vermin there.  LOL.
> 
> Yes I have found mice, spiders, bugs, even a fucking squirrel walked through my home one day.  It chewed into the laundry vent and came in for the nuts I feed it.  The balzy bastard.  But I love them so much I don't care.  I have squirrels that eat out of my hand now.  One takes a peanut and puts it in his mouth and then demands another one with its little paws.  He leans into my doorwall without fear and I could easily squash him or her if I wanted but they are my pets.  I use to have a dog but I won't have another animal I have to take care of 24/7.  I feed these squirrel and then when I'm done I tell them to go away.  So much fun.
> 
> You live in a high rise?  Oh lade day.  LOL.  Republican I'm assuming?
Click to expand...

Not a Republican.  Why would you think only Republicans live in high rises?

And there are not any vermin in my apartment.  Is that beyond your comprehension?  I lived in the States for 50 years. I had no vermin in my homes there.  I've lived in 7 countries on several continents.  I have never had rats, mice or cockroaches in any of my homes, whether they have been apartments or houses.  Possibly a very occasional spider or fly.  It may depend on the actual building or home you choose to live in.  Or how it is kept up.  Why you think it is not true, that people live w/o vermin in their homes, is mystifying.


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you assume you must live with vermin in your home?  I live in a high rise apartment building.  There are no vermin in my apartment.  But I have also lived in houses when I lived in the States.  I did not have vermin in my home.  Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have bugs in your mouth every time you take a drink of water.
> 
> 10 Microorganisms You Can Find in Drinking Water - Listverse
Click to expand...

Now you are being ludicrous.  Comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a law a government writes saying this is ok, but this isn't is your standard then you'd be supporting some reprehensible things. Slavery for example. Just because something' legal doesn't mean it's moral, just as something being moral doesn't make it legal.  Rather we have to see things where human beings are a part of the chain of life and not special class exemptions to it. We're part of nature, not a separated class outside, above, or alongside of it. Thus if killing some animals is acceptable because it's legal, any animal's fine. When you begin pick and choosing which are ok, or when or why it's ok you loose the whole arguement becomming hypocritical.
> 
> I love animals, I risk evictionfeeding squirrels and duckies here every year, however I don't try and rationalize it by saying some animals by virtue of being cute and cuddly are more deserving of my love than others.
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you assume you must live with vermin in your home?  I live in a high rise apartment building.  There are no vermin in my apartment.  But I have also lived in houses when I lived in the States.  I did not have vermin in my home.  Why do you?
Click to expand...


How many Tardigrades have you eaten today?

It s Okay To Be Smart bull Eat Your Tardigrades or You Don t Get Dessert ...


----------



## Esmeralda

sealybobo said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you like rats and cockroaches and hairy spiders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you assume you must live with vermin in your home?  I live in a high rise apartment building.  There are no vermin in my apartment.  But I have also lived in houses when I lived in the States.  I did not have vermin in my home.  Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Tardigrades have you eaten today?
> 
> It s Okay To Be Smart bull Eat Your Tardigrades or You Don t Get Dessert ...
Click to expand...

Your posts are becoming really childish.  How old are you?  I'm done with responding to you. Too tiresome to try to have an intelligent dialogue with a 13 year old male playing around on his parents' computer.  Bye.


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you assume you must live with vermin in your home?  I live in a high rise apartment building.  There are no vermin in my apartment.  But I have also lived in houses when I lived in the States.  I did not have vermin in my home.  Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about you?  You live in that high rise right?  So there are vermin there.  LOL.
> 
> Yes I have found mice, spiders, bugs, even a fucking squirrel walked through my home one day.  It chewed into the laundry vent and came in for the nuts I feed it.  The balzy bastard.  But I love them so much I don't care.  I have squirrels that eat out of my hand now.  One takes a peanut and puts it in his mouth and then demands another one with its little paws.  He leans into my doorwall without fear and I could easily squash him or her if I wanted but they are my pets.  I use to have a dog but I won't have another animal I have to take care of 24/7.  I feed these squirrel and then when I'm done I tell them to go away.  So much fun.
> 
> You live in a high rise?  Oh lade day.  LOL.  Republican I'm assuming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Republican and there are not any vermin in my apartment.  Is that beyond your comprehension. I lived in the States for 50 years. I had no vermin in my homes there.  I've lived in 7 countries on several continents.  I have never had rats, mice or cockroaches in any of my homes, whether they have been apartment buildings or houses.  Possibly a very occasional spider or fly.  It may depend on they actual building or home you choose to live in.  Or how it is kept up.  Why you think it is not true, that people live w/o vermin in their homes is mystifying.
Click to expand...


Because no matter how hard the rest of us try, sometimes they get in.  We don't let them stay silly.  We're just saying all your homes on the french riviera were not all vermin free.  LOL.  

You just didn't know they were there.  That's cute.  It would freak you out if you only knew.

We were painting this home once and we had to move all the furniture before we started.  The entire time I didn't see one vermin until we picked up the last big glass book case/shelf thingy and a mouse ran out.  Rats and mice and cockroaches don't announce when they come in and the smartest ones hide so you never see them.  Maybe one night when you open the light you'll see something crawling.  

And a bug could use your coat or hair to smuggle in on you.  Are you bald?  Do you go through a purifier every time you enter your home?  So a stow away could get in.  And you ever see food behind the oven or underneath the fridge?  That animal could feed itself and lay eggs and soon you have maggots that turn into flies.  EW!

I think the idea freaks you out and you're real careful to not have any move in to your homes.  Either that or you are acting like a rich bitch who thinks she's too good to have bugs enter her home.  I can't figure it out.  For sure you are either anal or arrogant.  But are you really stupid to think no varmin has ever lived in any of your million dollar homes?  They might be pretty big places.  Did you check the attic and basement?


----------



## sealybobo

Esmeralda said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders are great!  Imagine how many bugs and mosquitos and flys would be in your home if not for them.
> 
> Cockroaches and rats will be here long after we're gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders are fine as long as they stay outside or underground, under the foundation. I have no spiders, cockroaches, rats, mice, flies, or anything like that in my home, except maybe the very occasional fruit fly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in a plastic bubble?  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you assume you must live with vermin in your home?  I live in a high rise apartment building.  There are no vermin in my apartment.  But I have also lived in houses when I lived in the States.  I did not have vermin in my home.  Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Tardigrades have you eaten today?
> 
> It s Okay To Be Smart bull Eat Your Tardigrades or You Don t Get Dessert ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your posts are becoming really childish.  How old are you?  I'm done with responding to you. Too tiresome to try to have an intelligent dialogue with a 13 year old male playing around on his parents' computer.  Bye.
Click to expand...


Suck a 9 inch cock Zsa Zsa.  LOL


----------

